# Windows 8 FPS Probleme



## jelais99 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bin seit ca. Wochen von Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) auf Windows 8 (64 Bit) umgestiegen. Seit dem sind meine maximalen FPS von 110 auf 100 gecapt, egal welche Einstellung ich verwende. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Ich habe nach dem Umstieg natürlich Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt. Selbst bei niedriger Auflösung und niedrigen Settings ändert sich nichts.

Anbei mein System:
CPU: Intel Core I5 3570k
Ram: 8GB Corsair 1600 Mhz (9-9-9-24 1,5V)
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77 ud5h
Grafikkarte: AMD 7970 Ghz Edition
NT: Corsair 650 Watt.

Ich habe auch schon alle möglichen Grafikkartentreiber ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Ich habe sogar eine Nvidia-Karte zur Probe ausprobiert, mit dem selben Ergebnis. Hat jemand ähnliches bemerkt? Mich stören die 10 FPS nicht unbedingt, aber ich hätte doch gern eine Erklärung, woran es liegen könnte.

P.S.: Und nein, V-Sync ist nicht aktiviert, weder im Spiel noch im Treiber. Ansonsten hätte ich auch nur 60 FPS.


----------



## Scroll (15. Januar 2013)

Irgendnen fps begrenzer o.ä. drauf evtl der nur diese 100fps zulasst?


----------



## OctoCore (15. Januar 2013)

Oder es ist kein Hexenwerk, sondern liegt einfach daran, das noch nicht alles fein abgestimmt ist auf Win8. Meldungen über geringe Frame-Einbußen hier und da habe ich auf jeden Fall schon oft gelesen.


----------



## Otep (15. Januar 2013)

Ich konnte desgleichen noch nicht verzeichnen.
Hast Du max 100 fps? Bei Ladesequenzen müsstest Du doch über 100 kommen oder?


----------



## jelais99 (15. Januar 2013)

Nein auch bei Ladesequenzen oder bei der Charakterauswahl sind es nur 100 FPS. Und das unabhängig welche Auflösung ich einstelle oder welches Setting ich wähle. Ich habe mal zum spaß die Auflösung auf 1280 x 1024 heruntergedreht, Alle Settings auf niedrig gestellt sowie AA und AF deaktiviert. Es verändert sich nichts. Ich habe sogar einmal die Grafikkarte zum Testen getauscht. Auch hier ändert sich nichts.

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das FPS-Limit sei nun herabgesetzt. Nur kann ich mir nicht erklären woran es liegt.


----------



## conner78 (17. Januar 2013)

hab exakt das selbe problem, tüftel schon seit tagen dran rum, treiber, einstellungen usw. nichts hilft 
zocke counter strike source mit 50fps auf low einstellungen. cs go was ja neuer ist hingegen mit 140fps.
sehr komisch alles.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Das spiel ist einfach kacke optimiert. die haben keinen überblick über die engine.


----------



## D00msday (5. August 2014)

Das mag wohl daran liegen, dass Windows 7 in den meisten Spielen schneller ist als Windows 8. Das will zwar keiner so recht wahr haben, aber es ist leider so. Und 100 FPS zu haben ist doch noch Luxus für deine Augen  Das einzige was du machen kannst ist, dass du die Grafik veränderst.


----------



## Grestorn (5. August 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Das mag wohl daran liegen, dass Windows 7 in den meisten Spielen schneller ist als Windows 8. Das will zwar keiner so recht wahr haben, aber es ist leider so. Und 100 FPS zu haben ist doch noch Luxus für deine Augen  Das einzige was du machen kannst ist, dass du die Grafik veränderst.


 
Quark. Alle Benchmarks (u.a. Von der PCGH) zeigen das exakte Gegenteil. Bitte nicht irgendwelche falschen Gerüchte streuen, nur weil mal Win8 nicht mag.


----------

